# I bought a porker! And now with friends!!



## secuono (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup, went out and bought our farm a pig...pot belly pig to be exact. He's supposed to be a trial roaster pig, but who knows how well that will work out. Trying to get another male and a female this week so we can keep this guy and grow the other for dinner instead. 
This guy is real calm, carried him and he didn't really care. 
Anyway, calling him Porker. He's 3mo old. 


Today I went and got a pair of black PBs. Girl is staying, boy is the roast pig. Pink pig is also staying.


----------



## secuono (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys just don't like me, eh? Or are there no pig people here?


Anyone know of any meat pig forums?? I'm only finding show pigs or cow forums...really hard to get good info about pigs when there are no forums for it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL...don't think that no one likes you...other posters were probably doing the same thing I was doing...outside feeding the critters before it gets too hot!

Cute little piggies  

We don't have any pigs, and know nothing about them, but love the photos!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new pigs!  And your LGD is getting taller.  As far as responses go...I think you will soon find out; the more animals you have, the less computer time you have!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2012)

We don't have a farm (yet!) but I've always thought a pig would make one more complete. Unfortunately, as much as my hubby loves bacon, he doesn't want to raise pigs. 
Your porkers are adorable though! They look like the perfect size for a family pig roast!

What'd you name the other two?


----------



## secuono (Aug 1, 2012)

Posted yesterday, thought some night owls would of said something.

I have a ton of animals, too, but I only keep ones that don't need me out there all day. I cannot stand the heat, so if they need that much care, I pass on them. I water several times a day so they have cold water or when it freezes. Only feed at twilight, rabbits will have lots of time to eat then and I can easily round up the birds that way, too. 

Roaster doesn't have a name, plus he likes to scream if you handle him, so I don't much like him at all.
Girl I an thinking of Porkette or Hammie. Not sure which works better for her.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2012)

Not Petunia? As in, Porky the Pig and his girl-friend, Petunia?


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 1, 2012)

Porker is very cute---he looks a lot like my pig, Nigel.  Are the other 2 around the same age as Porker?  They're cute too----of course, I don't think there's a pig out there that I don't find cute!


----------

